# Gary, whatever happened with Bridgestone 3G RFT?



## Pedal2Floor (Jul 29, 2006)

I remember there was a lot of press

like this

http://www.autoblog.com/2009/07/06/reviewed-bridgestone-3g-rft-tires-taking-the-shock-out-of-run/

And member Emission did the article and we even had a thread

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=393128&page=2

and Car and Driver did a multi-page spread as well......and then nothing

Are these things ever going to be produced?

Just curious


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

No info coming from Bridgestone on these. I was only told not to expect them to be available in the USA any time soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

You may want to consider the Michelin PS2 ZP if you're looking for an alternative to the Re050Rft.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## matts335 (Feb 13, 2009)

I was actually going to make a new thread, but this seemed an appropriate place to post. I was looking at RFT's for a square set-up for a 335xi (18"), and found these:

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...40002RFT&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes

These are 3rd gen bridgestone RFTs, correct? Is there any reason why they would NOT be appropriate for a 3 series? The size is right, and they are the only all-season RFT in that size.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Nope, read the fine print. 

"*The P235/55RF18 99T-sized Turanza EL400-02 RFT developed for Toyota all-wheel drive Sienna minivans beginning with the 2011 model year is Bridgestone's first run-flat tire to arrive in the U.S. that features their 3rd generation run-flat tire (3G RFT) technology" 

That is not the correct size for a 335i. The 225/40R18 is not a 3G tire. 

Sorry guys, there is not, nor will there be any Bridgestone 3G run flat tires coming to the US market for this size any time soon.


----------



## matts335 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, I saw the fine print, but thought that was just background info telling us what Sienna was the first get them. That section also said that the tire was "developed" for OEM use on IS250C. 

That tire came up when I searched for the exact tire size I was looking for (225/40/18). It even says they are in stock. So I guess there is a glitch in the website?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

No glitch. The only size of that tire that is 3G is the Sienna size as noted in the fine print. The other sizes are the old version of the tire, which we do have in stock in 225/40R18.


----------



## matts335 (Feb 13, 2009)

so you do have an all-season 18 runflat in that size? I wasn't really concerned with the 3rd gen aspect.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

matts335 said:


> so you do have an all-season 18 runflat in that size? I wasn't really concerned with the 3rd gen aspect.


yes, the tire you selected is the only all-season run flat tire in that size.


----------



## Pedal2Floor (Jul 29, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> You may want to consider the Michelin PS2 ZP if you're looking for an alternative to the Re050Rft.
> 
> Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


Thanks,

When I need new tires which will most likely be next year, I believe I will look at the Michelin Pilot Super Sport


----------



## Hou*E92 (Jul 14, 2009)

The Tire Rack site now shows










This press release seems to indicate they are 3G RFT....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

The 960A/S rft is a 3G tire, but there is no release date set by Bridgestone yet for 225/40R18. April would seem to be overly optimistic given that we can't even place orders for these tires from Bridgestone as of yet. 205/55R16 in that tire should be coming late spring to early summer.


----------



## asus389 (May 20, 2009)

Its also an all season, meaning its not really a replacement for the Re050a, correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

asus389 said:


> Its also an all season, meaning its not really a replacement for the Re050a, correct?


Correct, yes.


----------

